# Limewire refuses to connect



## fonz (Feb 11, 2009)

Howdy,

Perhaps one of you guys/gals can help me out with this: I'm trying to use Limewire, but it won't connect.

Situation is as follows:
I'm on a local network with a couple of machines (running various OSes) leasing 192.168.1.* addresses using DHCP.
There is 1 (one) externally visible IP address assigned to a modem/router that connects the network to an ISP.
This thingy is a Thomson ST780WL. It has builtin firewall capability (which has been turned OFF) and UPnP capability (which I am authorized to turn on or off).
I'm running FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE, no firewall configured.
HTTP and FTP work just fine.
I can even dowload torrents using Transmission and/or Ctorrent. The latter appears slow but steady, the former achieves quite respectable transfer rates.
But Limewire keeps insisting that I'm behind a firewall and won't do anything.
This problem occurs with both the classic Limewire that comes as a binary package and the new Limewire 5 built freshly from the ports collection.

Can somebody tell me what the blazes is keeping Limewire from working?

Thanks in advance,

Alphons

P.S.


```
fonz$  pkg_grep gnutella
The pattern gnutella matches the following:
 * frostwire-4.13.4_1: A Java based Gnutella and Bittorrent client
 * giFT-0.11.8.1_5: An OpenFT, Gnutella and FastTrack p2p network client
 * giFT-gnutella-0.0.11: A gnutella plugin for giFT
 * gnewtellium-0.05b_4: A gnutella client
 * gtk-gnutella-0.96.5: GTK based Gnutella client
 * hagelslag-0.13_1: A flexible command-line Gnutella implementation with advanced features
 * limewire-4.18.6,1: A Java based Gnutella client
 * mutella-0.4.5,1: A command line Gnutella client
 * napshare-1.3_1: A GTK based Gnutella client
 * phex-2.2.0.83_2: A Java multi platform and spyware free gnutella client
 * qtella-0.7.0_4: A Gnutella client using Qt
```
Apparently there are quite a few alternatives to Limewire. Recommendations are welcome.


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Feb 11, 2009)

That "firewall" icon is so random, I've given up on it. It seems to work when you configure the firewall and the external IP it should sent to others. But when you then shutdown and start again, the settings are still there, yet then Limewire randomly insists you're not configured correctly.

Qtella crashed within minutes. gtk-gnutella's GUI is....horrible comes close, but haven't been able to crash it. Probably cause I closed it right after search results came in.

Didn't try any others.


----------



## fonz (Feb 11, 2009)

Mel_Flynn said:
			
		

> That "firewall" icon is so random, I've given up on it.


Phew, so at least it's Limewire, not me :OOO



			
				Mel_Flynn said:
			
		

> Qtella crashed within minutes. gtk-gnutella's GUI is....horrible comes close



Some of the others: Frostwire hangs on startup, mutella crashes and dumps core right away and Hagelslag... well I liked the sound of that because it's Dutch but it compiles with lots of warnings and it comes with no documentation on how it works.

Only a few left to try...


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Feb 11, 2009)

```
Hagelslag > help
help            : display help.
help <command>  : display specific help.
where "command" is one of the following :
host set help list download search kill version share scan save quit continue
Most command and some parameters can be abbreviated, but not all.
```

Ik mis hagelslag! Chocolate shavings are NOT the same


----------

